
Ask HN: Who's “Arrington”? - gu5
While looking at very old HN submissions, I found that a user named &quot;Arrington&quot; has commented on every single one with the words &quot;This is why we can&#x27;t have nice things.&quot; All of his comments are [dead]. What happened?
======
PStamatiou
Perhaps
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Arrington](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Arrington)

------
kristianp
There's a [dead] thread that's titled "can we ban user arrington?":

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=454679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=454679)

I'd guess it's someone who created a script to spam hn, does it matter who it
is?

